# How to mount your Galaxy Nexus in Linux (Ubuntu)



## gdanko (Jun 25, 2011)

This is painfully easy. Apologies if already covered. I am assuming all the udev stuff is set up correctly.


```
$ sudo apt-get install libmtp9 mtp-tools mtpfs<br />
$ sudo mkdir /mnt/gnex<br />
$ sudo chmod 0755 /mnt/gnex<br />
$ sudo mtpfs -o allow_other /mnt/gnex
```


----------

